# mini wall terrariums



## nirotorin (Jan 8, 2014)

Just added in the live moss, and branches today. I made these using old plastic romaine lettuce containers. I siliconed screen along the bottom to hold things in, and cut some vents along the bottom of the lid. I used tacks to attach them to the wall.


----------



## Vlodek (Jan 8, 2014)

Your containers look really nice. What will you keep in them?


----------



## Sticky (Jan 8, 2014)

Very nice! I like those!


----------



## bobericc (Jan 8, 2014)

These would be great for a boxer or bark species


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 8, 2014)

Nice way to convert a terrestrial enclosure into an arboreal. Just turn it on its side.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Jan 8, 2014)

cool idea, nice space saver. considering i dont have much space at my apartment i might have to try this


----------



## nirotorin (Jan 11, 2014)

I put a couple L2 Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii in them that I got from Paradoxica. Had to take out all but one clump of moss so I could monitor them effectively though. I think these would work well for quite a few smaller species, and juveniles. I could have probably also made a background with gaps &amp; cracks, and such, but I'll leave that for another time. I was kind of thinking of making some slightly larger ones using glass, so that they resemble art work.

D-Hemptress you should definitely try it if you're tight on space. That's the main reason I came up with this.


----------

